# http://192.168.0.1/



## djgazzabhoy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi guys , im new to having a router and such , but i got one today .

a Sitecom WL-161 Broadband Router for my virgin media cable modem.

problem is when i first tried setting it up i connected to http://192.168.0.1/

and it connected fine , but i couldnt manage to get the internet working so i was messing around with some of the settings (big mistake) and i set DHCP to client instead of server.

Now ever since i cant connect to http://192.168.0.1/.

help would really be appreciated

Gaz


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

Should be a button on the router to rest to factory defaults.


----------



## djgazzabhoy (Feb 10, 2009)

I see a reset button at back. but when i press it with pin it doesnt seem to turn off and come back on or anything , lights stay on.


----------



## skyodyssey (Nov 13, 2007)

You will need to read the manual to see what it says it should do. After you reset it I would power it down and try accessing http://192.168.0.1/.


----------



## djgazzabhoy (Feb 10, 2009)

thanx mate , reset done the trick now i have it working  !


----------

